# How to Remember



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

AoA
i just want to ask how to remember each point of the bone and each and ever muscle and ligament attached to a bone. Any better way to memorize them....than ordinary way by looking at bone for 2-3 hours...
Plz if someone can told me a betterway this anatomy will kill me


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

vortex said:


> AoA
> i just want to ask how to remember each point of the bone and each and ever muscle and ligament attached to a bone. Any better way to memorize them....than ordinary way by looking at bone for 2-3 hours...
> Plz if someone can told me a betterway this anatomy will kill me



nope...no better way..

wese if you read it once and then dictate it to your friends then you'll remember it


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

vortex said:


> AoA
> i just want to ask how to remember each point of the bone and each and ever muscle and ligament attached to a bone. Any better way to memorize them....than ordinary way by looking at bone for 2-3 hours...
> Plz if someone can told me a betterway this anatomy will kill me


In 1st year, I spent a lot of time memorizing the minute detail of bones, but later I recognized that I should have learned only the big things and things that are clinically important.


----------

